# Basic Service Drop Question



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Per phase.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree per phase. That doesn't mean you can have a 600 amp breaker on the 3 - 200 amp conductors- unless, of course, they are run in parallel.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

wattsup20 said:


> Alright, everyone's always told me there's no such thing as a stupid question, but I'm gonna disagree on this one:
> 
> Thanks!


I'll take stupid questions over stuipid mistakes anyday!!

Stuipid mistakes = costly, timely, wasteful, .... :thumbsup:


----------



## wattsup20 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree per phase. That doesn't mean you can have a 600 amp breaker on the 3 - 200 amp conductors- unless, of course, they are run in parallel.


For a typical three phase Main Breaker, you would size it according to the phase current, correct? (i.e. 450A per phase, use a 450A Main breaker)

(As you can probably tell, I'm taking a big leap from electronics to electrical. You definitely don't learn the trade type stuff sitting in a E.E. classroom.)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wattsup20 said:


> For a typical three phase Main Breaker, you would size it according to the phase current, correct? (i.e. 450A per phase, use a 450A Main breaker)


You are correct. Each conductor is sized to the breaker. So if you have a 450 amp breaker then each phase conductor is rated 450 amps. That should tell you something.


----------

